# Scottish woodcraft show



## KeithS (25 Jun 2010)

Hi
Looks like we maybe getting a show in Scotland this year after all,this was posted on the Turners retreat facebook page,(The Scottish Woodcraft show which will take place at Ingliston near Edinburgh in late September will feature internationally acclaimed turner Stuart Mortimer as lead demonstrator)24-25th Sept.
Keith


----------



## Lightweeder (25 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the tip Keith. Please keep an eye open North of the Border - I'll certainly come up for that


----------



## skeetoids (25 Jun 2010)

Hi Keith,

This is really excellent news.

I've been hoping for something like this for ages and will definately look into this.

I only stay 10 minutes away! WOOHOO!

Cheers.


----------



## skeetoids (25 Jun 2010)

Just to let everyone know that I have contacted the Nelton Group (the organiser) and will post more details when I receive a reply.

Cheers.


----------



## dickm (25 Jun 2010)

Is that in addition to, or a replacement for, the SECC show which is due next March? If it's an addition, that will be great, as there's not that many "woody" things up here, unless you are in to forestry  
Keep all us northerners posted, please!


----------



## Lons (25 Jun 2010)

KeithS":3ll73rch said:


> Hi
> Looks like we maybe getting a show in Scotland this year after all,this was posted on the Turners retreat facebook page,(The Scottish Woodcraft show which will take place at Ingliston near Edinburgh in late September will feature internationally acclaimed turner Stuart Mortimer as lead demonstrator)24-25th Sept.
> Keith



B******

Wife has booked holiday from work last week in Sept and wants to go to Tuscany

Might have a fight on my hands unless you can persuade them to hold it a week earlier :lol: - Wife is an immoveable object so no hope my end  

Bob


----------



## KeithS (25 Jun 2010)

Hi
It should be inadition to the show at the ssec in 2011 but I 
do not know if that show has been confirmed yet.


----------



## laird (25 Jun 2010)

Great, if you could keep us informed ? I'll do some chasing up as well.


----------



## Sportique (25 Jun 2010)

Tickets are available in advance at £5 - tel 01474-536535

Dave


----------



## OldWood (26 Jun 2010)

Sounds as if the Scottish 'section' should have a get-together.

Skeetoids - I'll race you; I reckon I'm 9 minutes away, but that does depend on the Newbridge roundabout !!

Rob


----------



## Sportique (26 Jun 2010)

OldWood":215b9n32 said:


> Sounds as if the Scottish 'section' should have a get-together.
> 
> Rob



Rob, sounds like a good idea.

Dave


----------



## Mike.C (26 Jun 2010)

It's about time we got something up here. :lol: 

Thanks for the heads up Keith.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## OldWood (26 Jun 2010)

If this show is a goer, then perhaps we could agree to meet over a pint there at some agreed time - I'm sure there will be a bar somewhere!

Rob


----------



## skeetoids (26 Jun 2010)

Your on Rob, I'm a short 2 miles away if I'm lucky - tea toteler though so make mines a large fizzy pop! :lol:


----------



## dickm (26 Jun 2010)

Yes, great idea to meet up. We are kind of thin on the ground up here - or perhaps it's just that we have a lot of ground to spread over  .
If there's a definite date and time to meet, it should be well worth the trek from Aberdeen.


----------



## KeithS (26 Jun 2010)

Hi 
A get together sounds good, nearer the time we can make plans for this.
I was thinking that at the begining of sept i could refresh everybodys memory with a message on this forum. Need to try and find out what suppliers will be attending as im in the market for a new lathe but will 
hold of till sept.
Thanks
Keith


----------



## OldWood (26 Jun 2010)

Here's the website for the show

http://www.nelton.co.uk/scottish-woodcraft-show.html

Doesn't say much but it does confirm that it is planned - I say that as the site doesn't say who has booked to be there and if they don't get enough stalls sold it may get cancelled. Ever the pessimist!

Who's for Friday and who's for Saturday if we're going to have a 'Clan gathering'?

Rob


----------



## KeithS (27 Jun 2010)

Hi
Would need to be a Saturday for me.

Keith


----------



## dickm (27 Jun 2010)

As one of the lazy retired, either day would suit me


----------



## laird (27 Jun 2010)

I'm afraid a Friday would be much easier for me. Although I realise I'm probably going to be in the minority.


----------



## Shells (28 Jun 2010)

Hi, yes The Scottish Woodcraft show takes place at Ingliston, Nr Edinburgh on 24th & 25th September this year. Masterclass by Stuart Mortimer + David Gray & Tony Wilson, Gavin Philips (Pole-Lathe, Log-Splitting, Hewing), Liza Raby (Pyrography) + trade stands/clubs/bargains.. Should be a great show.


----------



## Lightweeder (28 Jun 2010)

Shells, you're very well informed, for a Southerner :wink: I'll be there.


----------



## OldWood (28 Jun 2010)

Lightweeder said:


> Shells, you're very well informed, for a Southerner :wink: I'll be there.



Yes, I did wonder how a Kentish man was able to supply the info that didn't seem to be immediately available ------ and why, when he really is about as far away as one can get.  :wink: 

Thanks Shells.
Rob


----------



## skeetoids (28 Jun 2010)

Reply from Nelton Publications:

"Hello Lee,

Tickets for the Scottish Woodcraft show are available now via the telephone booking line 01474 536535 or on-line from 1st July.

One day tickets £5 in advance.
Two day tickets £7 in advance.

Best regards.

Tony"

Cheers.


----------



## Shells (29 Jun 2010)

Oh Yes, us Southerners are always on the ball.. plus live only a stones throw from the organisers, so anything you need to know guys, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## OldWood (29 Jun 2010)

Shells
If you go to the Memberlist and sort it by Location - then wade through to about page 100 you will find that Kent is well represented. Don't even ask why I know this - it's too sad :roll: :roll: 

Thanks for your help
Rob


----------



## Andie Lowe (1 Jul 2010)

I have been speaking to a guy who seems to know a bit about this show. It appears that a number of Scottish turning clubs have been invited to take stands to run demonstrations as well as furniture colleges. They are expecting to have stands for carving and pyrography too. 

It seems there are doubts in the trade about whether there will be another Glasgow show. The organizer has been wavering for some time about the frequency, the duration and the location of the show. There was nothing organised this year and I cannot find anything online about 2011. So this may be the only show we have.

I have seen a Stuart Mortimer demonstration in the past. The guy is a genius. He was very articulate as well as being a highly accomplished turner. He gives a great explanation of what he doing and why. His demonstration should be worth the admission money alone.

Does anyone know of a web site with a list of trade stands for this show? I need to compile a shopping and wish list before VAT increases.


----------



## KeithS (1 Jul 2010)

Hi
Just spotted this on Nelton,s web site

Woodworking Scotland 2011
Royal Highland Centre, Edinburgh
Scotland's Trade Woodworking & Furniture Production Exhibition
24th - 26th March 2011


Now in its third year, Woodworking Scotland is firmly established as the event for Scotland's Woodworking and Furniture Production Industries. The exhibition takes place in Highland Hall at the Royal Highland Centre, Edinburgh on the 24th - 26th March. 

The exhibition is sponsored by the Scottish Woodworking News magazine which ensures the exhibition is promoted to the Scottish market on a regular basis over a 12 month period. 

The Royal Highland Centre is situated 5 miles from the centre of Edinburgh, at Junction 2 of the M8 motorway and Junction 1 of the M9. Edinburgh Airport is less than a 1/4 mile away.


----------



## Jenx (1 Jul 2010)

dickm":2eh3gfiw said:


> Yes, great idea to meet up. We are kind of thin on the ground up here - or perhaps it's just that we have a lot of ground to spread over  .
> If there's a definite date and time to meet, it should be well worth the trek from Aberdeen.



Sounds like a grand day oot ! ... 
Fancy a lift Dick ?


----------



## Shells (2 Jul 2010)

Hi KeithS

Noticed a post from you about the Scottish Woodworking Show on Nelton Exhibition's website, that is actually a trade show which takes place next March. The Show we are interested in is the Scottish Woodcraft show which takes place on 24th & 25th September this year, should be a great show, I am really looking forward to it.

Thanks
Shells


----------



## KeithS (2 Jul 2010)

> Noticed a post from you about the Scottish Woodworking Show on Nelton Exhibition's website


Never posted anything on there site and never knew you could.


> that is actually a trade show which takes place next March.


Hey there may be someone interested in going.


> The Show we are interested in is the Scottish Woodcraft show which takes place on 24th & 25th September this year


Yes I know because it was me who started this thread,


----------



## laird (2 Jul 2010)

KeithS":tuejt671 said:


> > ..........the Scottish Woodcraft show which takes place on 24th & 25th September this year
> 
> 
> Yes I know because it was me who started this thread,


and.................. blow me, you live in Scotland, not Kent.


----------



## Shells (3 Jul 2010)

No, not on their site on here, I actually got muddled up with the two myself just didn't want others making the same mistake and attending the wrong one lol...

May see you there!!


----------



## Andie Lowe (6 Jul 2010)

Out of curiosity I contacted the promoter of the Glasgow woodworking exhibition to see what the likelihood is of it taking place again in 2011. The repsonse I received was

Hi Andie,



At this point in time I do not intend to do a woodworking show nin Glasgow in 2011.



Regards

Ken Salter

SK Promotions Ltd

It seems pretty clear that there is little chance of a woodworking exhibition in Glasgow in 2011 and as there was not one in 2010 that is probably the end of the line for that exhibition. It is therefore very fortunate that this new promoter has come along to run a first show in Edinburgh. However, I guess if the public do not support the venture it may not be repeated. The lesson to all is therefore 'use it or lose it'.
The Nelton web site now includes more information on the exhibition as well as the opportunity to buy admission tickets online. In my opinion the chance to see and hear Stuart Mortimer is worth the entry money alone. I am now waiting anxiously to see a list of exhibitors.


----------



## KeithS (6 Jul 2010)

hi
Bought my ticket yestarday, I do know Robert Sorby and Turners retreat will be there.


----------



## skeetoids (13 Jul 2010)

Bought my tickets today, looking forward to this as it's my first show ever.

May see some of you folks there, perhaps Wizer could do another round of Workshop forum badges and we could all wear them as an easy identifier?


----------



## Andie Lowe (16 Jul 2010)

Are Sorby likely to be demonstrating their sharpening machine which is advertised in 'Woodturning'?


----------



## Shells (20 Jul 2010)

Hi Andy,

I am of the understanding that Robert Sorby will definitely be demonstrating their new sharpening machine at the show and many other things as well. Roll on September.


----------



## Andie Lowe (23 Jul 2010)

Shells

Many thanks for your response. Hopefully an exhibitor list will appear shortly.


----------



## Lons (23 Jul 2010)

*B******* B******* and more B********

Decided I was going to make the trip over the border but just realised we fly to Italy on 25th!!!!!!!!!!

Not only that but I'm going to mss the Ryder cup golf as well.

Wifies fault- grounds for divorce (if I couls afford it) :evil: :twisted: :x


----------



## laird (23 Jul 2010)

Lons":1phws82f said:


> *B******* B******* and more B********.....................
> 
> :



Same sentiment, different reason. Had a 'phone call from the Beatson this pm. The concentrated radiotherapy was a waste of time, so I'm starting a prolonged daily visit session next Wed.- finishing on the 27th September. 

b*%$*!ment. Can someone get me a decent deal on a the Sorby hollowing tools ?
:evil:  :evil:


----------



## Lons (24 Jul 2010)

laird":b5bg5fbm said:



> Lons":b5bg5fbm said:
> 
> 
> > *B******* B******* and more B********.....................
> ...



B***** Hell

Sorry to hear that man. 
I've got nothing to complain about. My reasons pale into insignificance  

Best wishes to you. Hope all goes well and not too much of an ordeal.

Bob


----------



## Lightweeder (25 Jul 2010)

Yes, good luck.


----------



## laird (26 Jul 2010)

Thanks people.


----------



## Shells (26 Jul 2010)

No Probs Andie, I have just been on to the organisers of the Scottish Woodcraft Show and the exhibitors include : Record Power, Robert Sorby, Turners Retreat, Ashley Iles, Meantime Design, Burhouse, Reid Timber, Peak Tools, Rocking Horse shop - think I need to start saving up...


----------



## Andie Lowe (6 Aug 2010)

Shells,

Thank you for the reply. I have e-mailed Hegner twice to see if they plan to exhibit but they do not seem to want to reply.

I understand that a couple of turning clubs are taking stands at the show.

Any idea when a list of exhibitors and demonstrators will be available?


----------



## woodguy7 (6 Aug 2010)

5 hour trip for me but i will be there.

Does anyone know, is it going to be mainly turning ? Not into turning that much but would hope that there would be furniture makers there ?

Cheers, Woodguy.


----------



## Shells (9 Aug 2010)

Hi Andie / Woodguy7

I know the Forth Valley College are demonstrating furniture making throughout the two days and there would be tools for furniture makers on some of the stands, I will see what else I can find out.

Shells


----------



## Andie Lowe (20 Aug 2010)

There is now a list of exhibitors for the Scottish Woodcraft show on the organisers' site - www.nelton.co.uk. Unfortunately they have omitted the list of demonstrators. In addition to Stuart Mortimer, does anyone know who else will be demonstrating turning....or carving, pyrography, furniture making for that matter?


----------



## Shells (23 Aug 2010)

Have just made contact with the organisers and the demonstrators are now confirmed as : Stuart Mortimer, Tony Wilson, David Gray and Mark Raby - Turning.

Arthur Dent and Duncan Burns (Scottish Crookmakers Association) - Stickmaking, Clive Firth - Carving, Lisa Raby - Pyrography, Forth Valley College - Furniture Making and Gavin Phillips - Pole Lathe Turning.

There will also be demonstrations on the club stands and some exhibitors.

Hope this helps.

Sounds good.


----------



## Shells (29 Sep 2010)

Hey Guys, 

What did you think of the 'Woodcraft Show'? I heard the organisers were a bit disappointed they did not get more stands but I am sure this will change next year. I thought Stuart Mortimer's demonstrations were brilliant and I did manage to pick up a few bargains. How about you guys? 

Shells


----------



## skeetoids (29 Sep 2010)

Hi Shells,

Responses to the show where started under another thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/scottish-woodcraft-show-t44781.html

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## loz (29 Sep 2010)

Shells - Do you know the definition of a Shill ?

Do you have anything to offer this forum apart from your promotional skills?


----------



## Shells (29 Sep 2010)

Sorry I spoke Ioz, thanks Lee for letting me know.


----------

